# manual uterine inversion



## justcode (Sep 22, 2009)

does anybody know the asa code for manual uterine inversion? s/p nsvd.

thanks


----------



## jdrueppel (Sep 23, 2009)

Can you post the OP/Procedure note?  I'm only coming up with the unlisted CPT code but would need to know technique used for repair to determine ASA crosswalk -- unless you have a specified CPT code.

Julie, CPC


----------



## themaid174@gmail.com (Sep 20, 2016)

*Uterine inversion*

Does anyone know what the anesthesia code for this is? The uterus was replaced manually. Thanks in advance.


----------

